# Worried Tonight



## officerripley (Jan 26, 2021)

Just found out that a 79 year old friend of ours is in the hospital with COVID. He started acting disoriented yesterday, running a fever, his wife (76) finally got him to go into the doctor, his temp was 106, dr. sent them to the emergency room, checked them both for COVID, they both tested positive, they found a room for him, sent her home since her temp was only 100 and she feels fine--well, except for being worried out of her mind. And--there's always an "and", isn't there--she found out about a week ago that the breast cancer she had 18 years ago is back. So, it's worrying.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 26, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Just found out that a 79 year old friend of ours is in the hospital with COVID. He started acting disoriented yesterday, running a fever, his wife (76) finally got him to go into the doctor, his temp was 106, dr. sent them to the emergency room, checked them both for COVID, they both tested positive, they found a room for him, sent her home since her temp was only 100 and she feels fine--well, except for being worried out of her mind. And--there's always an "and", isn't there--she found out about a week ago that the breast cancer she had 18 years ago is back. So, it's worrying.


I'm so sorry to hear this.  As you wait I suggest you find a way to calm the worry.  My thought are with you and your friend and his wife.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 26, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Just found out that a 79 year old friend of ours is in the hospital with COVID. He started acting disoriented yesterday, running a fever, his wife (76) finally got him to go into the doctor, his temp was 106, dr. sent them to the emergency room, checked them both for COVID, they both tested positive, they found a room for him, sent her home since her temp was only 100 and she feels fine--well, except for being worried out of her mind. And--there's always an "and", isn't there--she found out about a week ago that the breast cancer she had 18 years ago is back. So, it's worrying.


Sorry to hear about your friend and his wife, hoping they both will survive this and be alright soon.  Having the cancer come back is very worrying too.  Wishing the best outcome for both of them.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 26, 2021)

Phoenix said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this.  As you wait I suggest you find a way to calm the worry.  My thought are with you and your friend and his wife.





SeaBreeze said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend and his wife, hoping they both will survive this and be alright soon.  Having the cancer come back is very worrying too.  Wishing the best outcome for both of them.


Thank you, appreciate the good thoughts.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2021)

What a terrible time they are going through. I will say prayers for them.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 26, 2021)

Oh officer, I am so sorry. That is a huge worry...for you and both of them. I pray that he gats the helpful drugs right away and that it hasn’t gone to his lungs. Saying praters for all. Please keep us posted.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 26, 2021)

We are in the third mutation so the natural question looms how many mutations will occur? Now I hear today America must also supply the world with vaccines. Fine but how about the country of origin of this virus namely China? Europe & Russia can lend a hand also. Why the heck is the burden on us?


----------



## officerripley (Jan 26, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> What a terrible time they are going through. I will say prayers for them.





Kathleen’s Place said:


> Oh officer, I am so sorry. That is a huge worry...for you and both of them. I pray that he gats the helpful drugs right away and that it hasn’t gone to his lungs. Saying praters for all. Please keep us posted.


Thanks, means a lot.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 26, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> We are in the third mutation so the natural question looms how many mutations will occur? Now I hear today America must also supply the world with vaccines. Fine but how about the country of origin of this virus namely China? Europe & Russia can lend a hand also. Why the heck is the burden on us?


It's a promise we made after Theodore Roosevelt pushed for the global creation of The League of Nations after WWI and we joined it. Before then a world peace organization was just an idea that the major European nations were kicking around and trying to organize. If I remember right our contributions to the Geneva Convention commit the US as a source of aid to the world, too, but not positive about that.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 26, 2021)

Hoping everything turns out okay for your friends, Rip. 
Sad news.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 27, 2021)

Keeping a good thought, @officerripley.  Please let us know how they fare.  

@fmdog44, the US _*isn't*_ the only country manufacturing, distributing, or supplying the world with vaccines. It's just the only one that some US broadcasters talk about. American exceptionalism is not only highly insulting to the rest of the world, it's often quite misleading or outright false. 

In all events, it's in the financial and security self-interest for wealthier countries to help underwrite vaccines for poorer countries' citizens. For restrictions to be lifted worldwide, we must vaccinate worldwide.

That's not to mention the question of our humanity and empathy.        

https://www.visualcapitalist.com/tracking-covid-19-vaccines-around-the-world/


----------



## Pinky (Jan 27, 2021)

@officerripley 
So very sorry to hear that your friends have Covid. I hope the wife's breast cancer is in the treatable stage.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 27, 2021)

I too feel sad for you in your worry about your friends! Try to divert your mind from it as often as you can. We're here to listen to any developments. Stay safe.


----------



## gennie (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm so sorry you and your friends are having to endure this terrible situation and hope friend recovers without lingering problems.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 27, 2021)

So sorry for your worries, and for both of your friends.
Take care, and let us know, how you and they are doing, Officerripley.


----------



## chic (Jan 27, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> What a terrible time they are going through. I will say prayers for them.


I will too.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks so much to all of you for the thoughts and prayers. Just talked to the friend's wife this morning and she says it's looking pretty good, he's doing a lot better today, may even come home today, so things are, I hope, looking better.

And as @fmdog44 says, _"Please don't let a day pass when we don't thank and praise our medical workers."_ Couldn't be said any better.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2021)

How sad. And it's terrible that they sent the poor woman home, sick and feverish herself, and worried out of her mind.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 27, 2021)

Sunny said:


> How sad. And it's terrible that they sent the poor woman home, sick and feverish herself, and worried out of her mind.


Well, I guess her temp (100 I think) wasn't high enough to be of concern, I think it's supposed to be over 100.4? Also they told her that at about 10 days after her symptoms first showed up (so the 10 days ended last Saturday), she was no longer contagious. (And she herself when the first symptoms showed up thought it was just her allergies.)


----------

